# Weedeater



## plowmule (Dec 12, 2007)

I Have A Featherlite Fx26s Xtreme 16" Cut 25cc Engine. It Has Good Spark With The Spark Plug Outside The Engine But None With Spark Plug Installed. Will Not Fire Even With Starting Fluid. I Checked Flywheel, Has A Built In Key. Not Sure How Far To Space Mag From Flywheel. Appreciate Any Help. Thanks----plowmule


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

How do you know it has no spark with the plug in?


----------



## plowmule (Dec 12, 2007)

*weedeater*

Because I Put Starting Fluid In Plug Hole Before Installing Plug And It Does Not Do Anything After Several Cranks. Thanks For Answering--plowmule


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That does not mean there is no spark. Many things could cause that such as a sheared flywheel key, air leak, plugged muffler, loose cylinder bolts, etc. Just some things to look for.


----------

